# routing ogee on end of board



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

I am doing some windowsills and need to route an ogee on the two ends and a side, the side isn't a problem but am wondering if I could use a tenon jig to do the ends, of if this would be too much like running the work between the fence and the bit?? I do think that I would remove the bearing for safety's sake.

any thoughts? or am I overly paranoid????

fred


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Fred what you need is a sled. The cut you are making is called a cope cut. It needs to be 90 degrees to the side. Coping sleds are easy to make and they are sold where ever routers and bits are sold.










The long piece is the work. The one above it is the clamping block. The piece below is the sacrificial backup that keeps the end from blowing out. I just build a square frame and added sandpaper to the clamping block. Then it rides the router table fence nice and square…..and safe. 
Hope this helps

Jack


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

jumbojack
Thanks for the reminder! That was the reminder I needed. I just remembered how I did it the last time! Sheesh, a bad winter with lots of ice, followed by a T4 tornado followed by an earthquake, followed by a major tropical storm. (we have had very crazy weather this year!!!!) The weather must have affected my memory somehow!!!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Geez Fred. Here in the Sacramento valley bad weather is rare. We complain when it gets below 40 or the wind is above 40. I have not felt an earthquake for over 30 years. Glad I was able to jog the ole neurons.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

It also works to use a good size piece of scrap ply or MDF with straight edges and at least one true 90deg corner to use behind your work piece. Hold them tight together and against the fence and the scrap will support the work piece and prevent blowout.

Not as nice as Jack's sled, but works for an occasional cut.


----------

